# Bobby Brown is home!



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

We finally picked Bobby up on Friday after over two months of excitement and he is amazing!

We had a bit of crying when he went into his crate on the first night, but we slept through it and came down to a nice clean crate. 

Couple of accidents on the carpet but has done all of his number twos outside!

He is such a live wire, with bundles of energy and is really difficult to photograph. He has finally begun tiring himself out so we're having a bit of peace!

Looking forward to giving him his first bath, he was wormed on either Thursday or Friday so may bath him either later today or Monday, not really too sure which is best!

Have enclosed some pics below - he loves his meat and booze!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Re the booze and meat...typical bloke then! 
He is a beauty....how cute is that face!!


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Aww what lovely markings. And great name. Congrats x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow he is gorgeous. You can see how he has changed from your wedding photos which is really nice for the rest of us on here.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Your new addition, he looks like he"s really made himself at home xx


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations
Love his markings
So unique


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy! Glad to hear that things are going so well for you so far


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow what stunning markings around his muzzle. Congratulations once again one married life and a new puppy. Looking forward to lots of photos to see how Bobby Brown grows and of course tales of mischief too


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh he is stunning, as everyone has commented, his markings are fantastic. Love his muzzle


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a wonderful start to your marriage (congratulations!!!), new baby boy poo that had a good night, heres to many more!!:coo l:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorgeous xx


----------

